

Harry Porter's Relay Computer - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3wPBcmSb2U

======
ColinWright
Wonderful item, although the web pages are actually better than the simple
youtube video. Here are some previous submissions - the comments have links to
similar projects, executed by equally amazing/bizarre/impressive people:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4708642](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4708642)
(youtube.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3452778](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3452778)
(pdx.edu)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3116921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3116921)
(pdx.edu)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=150788](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=150788)
(pdx.edu)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=125816](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=125816)
(pdx.edu)

Wonderful stuff.

If you've been inspired by this, you might want to see "From NAND to Tetris"
\- a project/course to get your teeth into understanding how these things work
from the ground up. Submission here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6963338](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6963338)
_(added in edit)_

~~~
bane
Great recommendation

Here's the site.

[http://www.nand2tetris.org/](http://www.nand2tetris.org/)

